# Kifaru Long Hunter Pack 100.00



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Nice pack and comes with meat shelf.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

What size waist belt? This is bag and frame correct? If so I'm interested

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Belt is medium and yes frame comes with. Only selling as I dont need 2 packs. I originally bought from a friend for my kid but he doesnt hunt with school etc anymore.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Sold


----------

